# Looking for a guide



## dokken (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi

We are three mantis breeders from France,

and we're doing a trip in malaysia (cameron highlands) next june

We are looking for a guide /driver

or any informations about malaysia / mantis breeder from there

Thanks

dokken


----------



## sufistic (Dec 18, 2009)

dokken said:


> HiWe are three mantis breeders from France,
> 
> and we're doing a trip in malaysia (cameron highlands) next june
> 
> ...


Hi dokken,

You can try and ask C.Way, a Malaysian forum member. I'm from Singapore, about 7-8 hours drive to Cameron Highlands. I have some experience hunting mantids in Malaysia and I know some people there who can help out. If I'm free, I'd love to come along and help you guys out. Note though that the prime location for hunting mantids is not Cameron Highlands but Tapah Hills (en route) to Cameron Highlands.

I might be available in June next year so keep me posted about your plans.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd recommend you talk to our member, Yen.

Michael Yeh (Ipoh, Malaysia) has always been the go to guide for insect collectors visiting Malaysia. His website is bug-world or something like that. He's benefitted many a mantis and phasmid hobbyist over the years, though I'm not sure how active he is these days. Pretty sure Yen visited him in the last couple years though!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

Peter said:


> I'd recommend you talk to our member, Yen.Michael Yeh (Ipoh, Malaysia) has always been the go to guide for insect collectors visiting Malaysia. His website is insect-world or something like that. He's benefitted many a mantis and phasmid hobbyist over the years, though I'm not sure how active he is these days. Pretty sure Yen visited him in the last couple years though!


I maintain contact with Mr. Yeh and he's very busy with personal life at the moment. If anyone would like to meet him, I can arrange for it but I'd rather not intrude.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 19, 2009)

As I recall, M. Yeh was a "paid" guide and enjoyed the work, but it's been ten years since I've been in any regular contact with him.

Here is his website http://www.angelfire.com/yt/kpyehi/


----------



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

Peter said:


> As I recall, M. Yeh was a "paid" guide and enjoyed the work, but it's been ten years since I've been in any regular contact with him.Here is his website http://www.angelfire.com/yt/kpyehi/


That's true Peter but he's at a retiring age, has personal matters to tend to and also, that site has not been updated for quite some time. I'm still in contact with him and he gave me excellent tips on what to do and who to meet in Malaysia. When I went to Tapah which is near Ipoh, I did not pay him a visit because I didn't want to intrude, even though he gave me permission to visit him.

Edit: Mr. Yeh just informed me that he will be helping out some Frenchmen in June. I'm guessing dokken already contacted him. Good luck.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 20, 2009)

Next time you talk to him tell him I say hi and thanks for so many wonderful years of service to the hobby!  

Thanks!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 20, 2009)

Peter said:


> Next time you talk to him tell him I say hi and thanks for so many wonderful years of service to the hobby!  Thanks!


Will do Peter, I'm pretty sure he will still remember you. He's a great man.


----------



## dokken (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for your numerous messages

yes, one friend that comes with me in june got a contact, but I don't know the name of the person

thanks


----------



## sufistic (Dec 20, 2009)

dokken said:


> Thanks for your numerous messagesyes, one friend that comes with me in june got a contact, but I don't know the name of the person
> 
> thanks


That's fantastic dokken and good luck on your trip.


----------



## C.way (Dec 21, 2009)

would love to help out, but my timing remain unsure at the moment, if I've not mistaken, I'll be having my final exam on that month  

do take some times to try hunting at low land area around Tapah, you'll easily get some long neck mantis around


----------



## chun (Dec 21, 2009)

i should be spending time in Malaysia around June as well. Would be good to meet up with some mantis enthusiasts for some good insect collecting trips and most importantly, good food.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 21, 2009)

chun said:


> i should be spending time in Malaysia around June as well. Would be good to meet up with some mantis enthusiasts for some good insect collecting trips and most importantly, good food.


I might be able to meet up with you chun. We can go pay Mr. Yeh a visit. Whatever food they have in Malaysia, we have in Singapore too but Malaysian food just tastes much, much better! You were born in Malaysia right?


----------

